# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  βοηθεια με πριζα σουκο για UPS

## hamurabi

Καλησπερα παιδια. Εβαλε ηελκτρολογος τις πριζες ολου μου του σπιτιου και ολα καλα αλλα μουχε αφησει 2 πριζες σουκο κοκκινες για UPS που δε μουβαλε γιατι δεν ειχαν ερθει ακομα.
Τωρα που ηρθαν ο ηλεκτρολογος δεν ειναι πουθενα.
Επειδη ομως θαρθουν να μου εγκαταστησουν δευτερα απογευμα κατι συστηματα πρεπει να τις εχω ετοιμες τις πριζες.

Αυτες οι δυο δεν περνουν ρευμα. Απλα επικοινωνουν μεταξυ τους. η μια ειναι ψηλα στον τοιχο και η αλλη χαμηλα. Ο λογος ειναι να μπει ο προτζεκτορας σε αυτην ψηλα στο ταβανι και να επικοινωνει με την κατω η οποια θα περνει ρευμα απο UPS.

Παρακαλω πειτε μου πως θα την "ανοιξω" και πως θα περασω τα καλωδιακια μεσα.

παραθετω φωτος μπρος -πισω

----------


## vasilllis

δεν ειναι καπως επικινδυνο μιας και δεν εχεις ιδεα;
και οι δυο πριζες ειναι,ιδιες ;
γιατι μου φαινεται ουτε ο ηλεκτρολογος εχει ιδεα.

----------

Damiano (26-05-12), 

leosedf (26-05-12), 

xrhstosmp (26-05-12)

----------


## lcharal

Πάνο, όπως βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες σου, συνδέονταο όπως όλες οι μπρίζες σούκο. Δεν έχουν καμια διαφορά. αν δεν ξέρεις, φώναξε ηλεκτρολόγο. 
να ξέρεις πάντα... το ρεύμα σκοτώνει

----------


## Damiano

Δηλαδή βγάζοντας το "φις" από την κάτω πρίζα θα έχεις ένα αρσενικό με τροφοδοσία;
Ωραίο "παιχνίδι τύχης" σχεδιάσατε με τον "ηλεκτρολόγο"!

----------

FILMAN (01-06-12), 

jami (26-05-12), 

xrhstosmp (26-05-12)

----------


## Notios38

Μηπως λειπει και ενα πλαστικο ανταπτορακι που το κολαμε πανω στο φις ...ωστε να μην συνδεθει κατα λαθος αλλο φορτιο..και να θελουμε να βαλουμε απλο σουκο δεν ανοιγουν οι οπες της φασης ουδετερου..αν δεν μπει το ασφαλιστικο που εξεχει .. της γειωσης  (δεν φαινεται στη φωτο)  λεω εγω που δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος...
Επωνυμο προιον ειναι παλικαρια νομιζω οτι δεν θα κυκλοφορουσε στο εμποριο ...μην σας μπερδευει η οπη στη γειωση...μια χαρα ειναι η πριζα...και απο μπρος κ απο πισω ...μονο να γνωριζει ο φιλος μας πως να την περασει....εκ του ασφαλους παντα

----------


## xrhstosmp

> Μηπως λειπει και ενα πλαστικο ανταπτορακι που το κολαμε πανω στο φις ...ωστε να μην συνδεθει κατα λαθος αλλο φορτιο.. λεω εγω που δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος...
> Επωνυμο προιον ειναι παλικαρια νομιζω οτι δεν θα κυκλοφορουσε στο εμποριο ...μην σας μπερδευει η οπη στη γειωση...μια χαρα ειναι η πριζα...και απο μπρος κ απο πισω ...μονο να γνωριζει ο φιλος μας πως να την περασει....



αν λειπει ο ανταπτορας το πολυ πολυ να μην μπαινει το φις στην πριζα.εδω αλλο πραμα ειναι αυτο που ειναι επικινδυνο...οχι το υλικο!

----------


## Notios38

ναι Χρηστο δεν νομιζω Ηλεκτρολογος να δωσει ρευμα απο την μια να παει στην αλλη..κατι δεν μας λεει σωστα..

----------


## xrhstosmp

> ναι Χρηστο δεν νομιζω Ηλεκτρολογος να δωσει ρευμα απο την μια να παει στην αλλη..κατι δεν μας λεει σωστα..



ΜΑΚΑΡΙ!!!!!!!

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μηπως λειπει και ενα πλαστικο ανταπτορακι που το κολαμε πανω στο φις ...ωστε να μην συνδεθει κατα λαθος αλλο φορτιο..και να θελουμε να βαλουμε απλο σουκο δεν ανοιγουν οι οπες της φασης ουδετερου..αν δεν μπει το ασφαλιστικο που εξεχει .. της γειωσης  (δεν φαινεται στη φωτο)  λεω εγω που δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος...
> Επωνυμο προιον ειναι παλικαρια νομιζω οτι δεν θα κυκλοφορουσε στο εμποριο ...μην σας μπερδευει η οπη στη γειωση...μια χαρα ειναι η πριζα...και απο μπρος κ απο πισω ...μονο να γνωριζει ο φιλος μας πως να την περασει....εκ του ασφαλους παντα



αφου δεν εισαι ηλεκτρολογος και μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι θελει να κανει ο φιλος μας γιατι μπαινεις σε ενα θεμα που μονο θα μπερδεψεις παραπανω? το θεμα δεν ειναι τι φορτιο θα μπει στην πριζα... αλλα οτι ο φιλος hamurabi θελει να *δωσει* ταση με ενα *αρσενικο* σουκο φις... τραγικο λαθος... δεν ειναι προβληματικο υλικο... αλλα προβληματικος ηλεκτρολογος που δεχτηκε κατι τετοιο... και μαλλον το καταλαβε για αυτο και εξαφανιστηκε..

----------


## Notios38

νομιζω οτι το #7 κ 8 να σε καλυπτουν..Παναγιωτη..και δεν μπηκα σε ενα θεμα για να σας μπερδεψω παραπανω συγνωμη δεν θα το ξανακανω

----------


## Nemmesis

> ναι Χρηστο δεν νομιζω Ηλεκτρολογος να δωσει ρευμα απο την μια να παει στην αλλη..κατι δεν μας λεει σωστα..




εγω νομιζω μια χαρα καταλαβα τι θελει να κανει...ειπε




> ...*μουχε αφησει 2 πριζες σουκο κοκκινες για  UPS*...
> Αυτες οι δυο δεν περνουν ρευμα. Απλα επικοινωνουν μεταξυ τους. *η μια  ειναι ψηλα στον τοιχο και η αλλη χαμηλα*. Ο λογος ειναι να μπει ο * προτζεκτορας σε αυτην ψηλα στο ταβανι και να επικοινωνει με την κατω η  οποια θα περνει ρευμα απο UPS.*



και επιμενω οτι αυτο ειναι τραγικο... συγνωμη αν ξεφυγα προς τα εσενα γιατι απλα δεν πρεπει να δωσουμε οδηγιες στον φιλο να συνδεσει τις μπριζες γιατι αυτο που θα κανει ειναι επικινδυνο..

----------


## hamurabi

Παιδια με ανχωσατε ,τι επικυνδινο λετε οτι ειναι;;!!!
καθιστε να σας εξηγησω αναλυτικα...

Λοιπον εχουμε εναν τοιχο.
Πανω ψηλα εχει μια πριζα σουκο κοκκινη η οποια ΔΕΝ περνει ρευμα. Εκει θα μπει ο προτζεκτορας μου.

Κατω χαμηλα στον ιδιο τοιχο εχουμε αλλη μια ιδια κοκκινη σουκο η οποια επισης ΔΕΝ περνει ρευμα.

Οι δυο αυτες πριζες επικηνωνουν μεταξυ τους.

Χαμηλα διπλα στην κατω κοκκινη σουκο υπαρχει μια κανονικα σουκο η οποια ΕΧΕΙ ρευμα κανονικα.


Οποτε, κατω χαμηλα θα βαλω ενα UPS στην κανονικη σουκο οπου απο εκει θα περνει ρευμα.
Μετα απο το UPS θα συνδεσω ενα καλωδιο στην διπλα κοκκινη σουκο η οποια επικοινωνει με την πανω σουκο στην οποια θαχω βαλει τον προτζεκτορα.

Ετσι θαναι σαν να εχει συνδεθει απευθειας ο προτζεκτορας στο UPS χωρις ομως να τρεχει καλωδιο απο πανω κατω.

Τωρα οποιος καταλαβε ,ας μου πει αν ειμαι οκ ή αν θα παρει φωτια το σπιτι παρακαλω να ξερω.

----------


## jami

Φωτιά τα πατζάκια σου θα πάρουν!!!Αυτό που σου λένε τα παιδιά είναι το εξής:Αφού οι απολήξεις των πριζών είναι θηλυκές τότε για να δώσεις ρεύμα στην κάτω πρίζα με σκοπό να φτάσει το ρεύμα στην πάνω τότε θα πρέπει το φίς τροφοδοσίας της κάτω πρίζας θα πρέπει να είναι αρσενικό!!!!!Δηλαδή θα έχεις τάση 220V σε 2 ολόγυμνες επαφές!!!!ΚΑΡΑΜΠΙΝΑΤΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑ!!!!!

Edit:Φίλε Πάνο δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με εσένα και τον ηλεκτρολόγο σου μιάς και πρίν απο μερικές μέρες πάλευες με τις πρίζες δικτύου και τώρα πέρασες στο ηλεκτρολογικό τμήμα.Τι να πώ.....Ή εσύ είσαι κακό αφεντικό και σε παράτησε ο ηλεκτρολόγος σου στα κρύα τα νερά λόγω ασυμφωνίας ή ψώνισες απο σβέρκο απο ηλεκτρολόγο.

----------


## katmadas

Αν δεν καταλαβες ενοουν την εξοδο απο το ups......

----------


## Phatt

Ακου τι προτεινω να κανεις....Παρε μια πριζα για κεραια τηλεορασης(βλεπε φωτο), ξηλωσε το εσωτερικο ωστε να μεινει μονο το σασι που κουμπωνει στον τοιχο και περασε απο εκει μεσα το καλωδιο που θα πηγαινει στην επανω πριζα.Εννοεται το καλωδιο που θα βγαινει απο κατω θα εχει κανονικο αρσενικο φις σουκο.Ετσι ξεμπερδευεις μια και καλη, απο το να εχεις επικινδυνο καλωδιο με δυο αρσενικα φις σουκο.

----------

Damiano (26-05-12), 

FILMAN (01-06-12), 

xrhstosmp (27-05-12)

----------


## hamurabi

Μπορω να αλλαξω πριζα ή να κανω κατι για να γινει η δουλεια που θελω ΧΩΡΙΣ ηλεκτροπληξια;
βοηθειστε παιδια!!! πρεπει ως τη δευτερα ναχω βρει λυση γιαυτο, γιατι θα μουρθουν για μια εγκατασταση και πρεπει να χω τελειωσει με αυτο!!!
ευχαριστω!

----------


## Notios38

Πανο  κανεις μεγαλο λαθος στο σημειο αυτο...εσυ μαλλον ο ηλεκτρολογος  σιγουρα την κοπανησε με αυτα που του ζητουσες              Γραφεις...Οποτε, κατω χαμηλα θα βαλω ενα UPS στην κανονικη σουκο οπου απο εκει θα περνει ρευμα.
Μετα απο το UPS θα συνδεσω ενα καλωδιο στην διπλα κοκκινη σουκο η οποια επικοινωνει με την πανω σουκο στην οποια θαχω βαλει τον προτζεκτορα.

----------


## hamurabi

ΦΙλε Phat σε ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα υπαρχει καποια πιο "ομορφη" λυση; προκειται για σαλονι και η γυναικα δε θα επιτρεψει εκει (γκρρρρ) πατεντες και τετοια.
Υπαρχει σουκο αρσενικη ή κατι τετοιο τελοσιπαντων να γινει η δουλεια μου σωστα;

----------


## hamurabi

> Πανο  κανεις μεγαλο λαθος στο σημειο αυτο...εσυ μαλλον ο ηλεκτρολογος  σιγουρα την κοπανησε με αυτα που του ζητουσες              Γραφεις...Οποτε, κατω χαμηλα θα βαλω ενα UPS στην κανονικη σουκο οπου απο εκει θα περνει ρευμα.
> Μετα απο το UPS θα συνδεσω ενα καλωδιο στην διπλα κοκκινη σουκο η οποια επικοινωνει με την πανω σουκο στην οποια θαχω βαλει τον προτζεκτορα.



ΦΙλε εγω απλα ηθελα να αποφυγω να μετεφερω ενα καλωδιο απτο ταβανι κατω χαμηλα.δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος. απλα ρωτησα αν γινεται αυτο και μου το κανανε.
αν μπορεις να προτεινεις κατι να με βοηθησεις θα ηθελα πολυ να σε ακουσω.

----------


## Phatt

Η πιο ομορφη λυση που μπορω να σκευτω ειναι αυτη της φωτογραφιας, αφου το καλωδιο IEC ειναι ασφαλες εφ'οσον το θυληκο ουσιαστικα εχει τα ακαλυπτα pins.Δεν ξερω ομως που μπορεις να βρεις IEC τοιχου.Κανε καμια βολτα σε μεγαλο καταστημα ηλεκτρολογικου υλικου, ισως εχουν.

----------

katmadas (27-05-12)

----------


## katmadas

Μολίς πηγα να γραψω αυτο που εγραψες Πανο...
Καλα που εκανα ανανεωση.....

----------

Phatt (27-05-12)

----------


## Notios38

Ο Παναγιωτης παραπανω εδωσε την καλυτερη κ ασφαλη λυση...θα σου ταιριαζουν και τα καλωδια που εχει το καινουργιο ups..αλλιως πρεπει να τροφοδοτησεις την κατω πριζα απο πισω...βρες τροπο...ας την γυναικα τι λεει.. γιατι στα επομενα 100 χρονια δεν θα βρεις αρσενικη σουκο

----------


## hamurabi

Για βοηθειστε ρε παιδια να καταλαβω γιατι δεν το κατεχω και τοσο.
Λοιπον, IEC ειναι το καλωδιο που μπαινει στο UPS ή το φις του;

Νομιζω πως το καλωδιο του UPS ειναι κανονικο καλωδιο ρευματος μονο που το φις του ειναι αλλιως,πιθανον αυτο ειναι το IEC?

----------


## Phatt

Αρσενικο IEC αρσενικο σουκο






Θυληκο IEC θυληκο σουκο


Αν δεν καταλαβες, το IEC ειναι τυπος βυσματος, οπως και το σουκο.

----------


## hamurabi

Tελεια,καταλαβα. Περιεργο το θυληκο IEC εχει "δοντακια" ,σε μπερδευει λιγο αυτο.

Οποτε φιλε μου προτεινεις να περασω απτην κατω πριζα ενα καλωδιο (με αρσενικο σουκο που θα μεινει κατω και θα βγαινει απτην τρυπα τις πριζας τηλεορασης) στην επανω πριζα. Αυτο μπορω να το κανω μονος μου χωρις ατσαλινα; γιατι το να βρω ηλεκτρολογο παλι ειναι αθλος.

----------


## Damiano

To IEC το ονομάζεις ανάποδα!
Θηλυκό είναι αυτό με τις τρύπες και αρσενικό αυτό με τα "τσουτσούνια"!

Αναφέρομαι σε αυτό: #24

----------

FILMAN (01-06-12), 

Phatt (27-05-12)

----------


## hamurabi

> Edit:Φίλε Πάνο δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με εσένα και τον ηλεκτρολόγο σου μιάς και πρίν απο μερικές μέρες πάλευες με τις πρίζες δικτύου και τώρα πέρασες στο ηλεκτρολογικό τμήμα.Τι να πώ.....Ή εσύ είσαι κακό αφεντικό και σε παράτησε ο ηλεκτρολόγος σου στα κρύα τα νερά λόγω ασυμφωνίας ή ψώνισες απο σβέρκο απο ηλεκτρολόγο.



Μαλλον το δευτερο,δυστηχως.

----------


## hamurabi

> Ακου τι προτεινω να κανεις....Παρε μια πριζα για κεραια τηλεορασης(βλεπε φωτο), ξηλωσε το εσωτερικο ωστε να μεινει μονο το σασι που κουμπωνει στον τοιχο και περασε απο εκει μεσα το καλωδιο που θα πηγαινει στην επανω πριζα.Εννοεται το καλωδιο που θα βγαινει απο κατω θα εχει κανονικο αρσενικο φις σουκο.Ετσι ξεμπερδευεις μια και καλη, απο το να εχεις επικινδυνο καλωδιο με δυο αρσενικα φις σουκο.




Χυμα καλωδιο με ετοιμο φις σουκο στην ακρη βρισκω ευκολα;

----------


## Phatt

Βρισκεις.Τελικα δεν θα το κανεις με το IEC; Δεν εχεις κανενα γνωστο που να νοιωθει απο αυτα; Ειναι απλα πραγματακια αν εχεις τις βασικες γνωσεις...Σφυριξε μια στον spirakos ειναι ηλεκτρολογος μπορει να ερθει να στο τακτοποιησει στο φτερο.



Δαμιανε, η δουλεια να γινει...Και τα αρσενικοθυληκα λιγη σημασια εχουν.

----------


## Damiano

Να μας μένει και κάτι όμως!
Η παροχή είναι πάντα θηλυκή και η λήψη αρσενική.
Αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό!

----------

Phatt (27-05-12)

----------


## hamurabi

> Βρισκεις.Τελικα δεν θα το κανεις με το IEC; Δεν εχεις κανενα γνωστο που να νοιωθει απο αυτα; Ειναι απλα πραγματακια αν εχεις τις βασικες γνωσεις...Σφυριξε μια στον spirakos ειναι ηλεκτρολογος μπορει να ερθει να στο τακτοποιησει στο φτερο.



Τι ακριβως προτεινεις φιλε μου να κανω; με πραγματα που να βρισκονται ευκολα και αμεσα ομως γιατι πρεπει δευτερα μεσημερι να εχει κλεισει το θεμα.
Να του βαλω καλωδιο ρευματος με φις ΙΕΚ και να το ανεβασω απτην κατω πριζα στην πανω; ή να το κανω με σουκο; και η κατω πριζα ναναι πριζα τηλεορασης;

ή προτεινεις να κανω κατι αλλο;

πριζα IEC γκουκλαρα και δε βρισκω οποτε χλωμο το κοβω να βρω κατι τετοιο αμεσα ...

----------


## Phatt

Πας σε ενα μεγαλο καταστημα με ηλεκτρολογικο υλικο και ρωτας εαν εχει IEC τοιχου.

Επισης, γιατι πρεπει να τελειωσει αυτη η δουλεια μεχρι εκεινη την στιγμη; Δεν μπορουν να στησουν/σεταρουν τα μηχανηματα με τροφοδοσια απο αλλου(μπαλαντεζα :Wink:  και κατοπιν εσυ να κανεις αυτην την δουλιτσα με την ησυχια σου;

----------


## hamurabi

Καλα ναι στην αναγκη γινεται και αυτο και κανω τη δουλεια με την ησυχια μου,οκ.
Αν μου πουν οτι εχουν IEC τοιχου, τι ακριβως περνω; τι ακριβως ζηταω;
2 πριζες IEC τοιχου;
ή κατι πιο συγκεκριμενο;

στο skroutz σε αναζητηση για IEC πριζα μου βγαλε αυτο:
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=23752

----------


## Phatt

Θα παρεις μια IEC τοιχου.Αν δεν μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν, θα πεις οτι θελεις σαν κι αυτες που εχουν τα τροφοδοτικα τον υπολογιστων, τις τριγωνες, αλλα για τοιχο.Θα παρεις μια γιατι στην επανω θα αφησεις την σουκο.

Αυτο που σου εβγαλε στο site του Μιμικου δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι το λεει IEC, σε καθε περιπτωση ειναι ασχετο με το θεμα μας.

----------


## hamurabi

Μιας και ξερεις τι λες και σεχω τωρα εδω θελω να μου πεις στις δυο περιπτωσεις τι κανουμε...

1η περιπτωση
Βρισω IEC τοιχου. και επανω εχω την σουκο και κατω την IEC τοιχου. τι ακριβως κανω με το καλωδιο που τις ενωνει;
και τι διαφορα εχει απο θεμα επικινδυνοτητας που βαλαμε κατω την IEC τοιχου αντι ναχαμε τη σουκο;

2η περιπτωση
δεν βρισκω IEC τοιχου. τι βαζω πανω τι κατω και με τι καλωδιο;

----------


## Phatt

Λοιπον.
1η περιπτωση. Το καλωδιο που τις ενωνει, θα ειναι οπως ακριβως και το καλωδιο που θα ενωνε τις σουκο, καμμια διαφορα.Και οι 2 περιπτωσεις θα ειχαν το ιδιο καλωδιο μεσα στον τοιχο.Η επικινδυνοτητα δεν ειναι στις πριζες, αλλα στο καλωδιο απο το UPS εως την κατω πριζα.Στην περιπτωση σουκο, θα εχεις ενα αρσενικο καλωδιο το οποιο εχει εκτεθιμενες επαφες με ρευμα, ενω στην περιπτωση IEC το αρσενικο καλωδιο εχει κρυμμενες τις επαφες του.

2η περιπτωση.Παλι επανω αφηνεις την σουκο, εφοσον δεν μας πειραζει.Κατω βαζεις την αδεια πριζα κεραιας τηλεορασης που σου αφηνει τρυπα να περασεις το καλωδιο σου.Το καλωδιο στην κατω μερια το τερματιζεις με ενα βυσμα σουκο(εαν παρεις ετοιμο τερματισμενο καλωδιο ακομη καλυτερο για εσενα).

----------


## hamurabi

Eυχαριστω πολυ,βοηθας τρομερα.
Σε ενα σημειο εχω κολησει....
"Η επικινδυνοτητα δεν ειναι στις πριζες, αλλα στο καλωδιο απο το UPS εως  την κατω πριζα.Στην περιπτωση σουκο, θα εχεις ενα αρσενικο καλωδιο το  οποιο εχει εκτεθιμενες επαφες με ρευμα"

Σε αυτο το σημειο δεν καταλαβαινω το ΠΟΤΕ ειναι επικινδυνο αυτο. Αν δηλαδη ακουμπησω με το χερι μου τις εκτεθιμενες επαφες πρωτου το βαλω στη κατω κοκκινη πριζα,τοτε ειναι ο κινδυνος;

----------


## Phatt

Ακριβως, θα πρεπει παντα να θυμασαι να βαζεις πρωτα την σουκο του τοιχου και μετα το καλωδιο του UPS.Και επειδη εχουμε συνηθισει τα αρσενικα φις να μην εχουν ρευμα, δεν ειναι δυσκολο να γινει το λαθος.Οποτε αυτο ειναι κατι απαγορευτικο εξ'ορισμου, και δεν μπορει να επιτραπει.

----------


## hamurabi

Τα καταλαβα ολα, αλλη μια φορα που δεχομαι τεραστια βοηθεια απο αυτο το φορουμ.
Αριστοι,παιδια!

Λοιπον... επειδη εχω ενα προαισθημα οτι δεν θα βρω πριζα IEC, θα ηθελα να μου πεις την αποψη σου για αυτο που σκεφτομαι νακανω σε αυτη τη περιπτωση.

Οι κοκκινες πριζες τωρα ειναι κενες αλλα ειναι περασμενο απο τη μια στην αλλη το καλωδιο ρευματος που θα τις ενωσει.
Βαζω επανω κανονικα κοκκινη σουκο.
Στην κατω βαζω πριζα τηλεορασης και στην τρυπουλα του καπακιου περναω το καλωδιο που ενωνει της πριζες. αφου βγει εξω αυτο το καλωδιο του βαζω ενα φις σουκο.

Μετα συνδεω στην επανω κοκκινη πριζα τον προτζεκτορα και μετα βουταω το καλωδιο με τις φις σουκο που του εβαλα και το βαζω στο UPS. και ολα ειναι κομπλε.
ειμαι σωστος;

αν ναι,εχω ενα θεμα....
πρεπει στη πριζα τηλεορασης να παρω ΜΟΝΟ το καπακι για να γινει η δουλεια. πως θα κουμπωσει στον τοιχο ομως το καπακι οταν ο μηχανισμος ειναι αυτος πουχει τα πιαστρακια που κουμπωνουν στον τοιχο;

----------


## spirakos

Θα χαλασεις το μηχανισμο της πριζας κανοντας μια τρυπα να περασει το καλωδιο, δε προκειται να παρεξηγηθει
Μπορεις καλιστα να βαλεις απ'ευθειας iec αρσενικο ωστε να συνδεθει με το ups μονομιας, να μη μπλεκεις με μετατροπες

----------


## hamurabi

Kατα τα αλλα ειναι σωστη η διαδικασια που περιεγραψα απο πανω;

----------


## spirakos

Αν προκειται να το κανεις μονος, τοτε καλυτερα ειναι να περασεις νεο καλωδιο 3χ1.5 απο το πανω κουτι (πριζα), στο φις που θα μπει κατω
Να ειναι μονοκοματο και μονωμενο, καθολου ματισεις, για παν ενδεχομενο

----------


## hamurabi

Μα και το καλωδιο που ειναι τωρα μεσα δεν εχει ματισεις,μονοκοματο ειναι.

----------


## spirakos

Εξεχει αρκετα ωστε να φτασει στο ups? Ειναι μονωμενο 3χ1.5 ή μονοκλωνα συρματα?
Πανω απο ολα η ασφαλεια, δεν αξιζει για 10 λεπτα που θα ασχοληθεις παραπανω?

----------


## hamurabi

Μα φυσικα και αξιζει, απλα ρωταω για να μαθαινω, μη με παρεξηγεις,ειμαι ασχετος.

----------


## mixalis1988

> Μα φυσικα και αξιζει, απλα ρωταω για να μαθαινω, μη με παρεξηγεις,ειμαι ασχετος.



Αφου εισαι ασχετος γιατι καθεσαι και ασχολησε.Το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να βρεις εναν ΣΩΣΤΟ ηλεκτρολογο να σου περασει το καλωδιο χωρις να φαινεται και να ειναι πανω απ' ολα ΑΣΦΑΛΕΣ!!!Δεν ειναι δυνατον μεσα απο ενα forum να σου δωσουν οδηγιες για το πως θα το κανεις εφοσον δεν ξερεις τα βασικα..Και πιστεψε με καλυτερα να ακους γκρινια απ την γυναικα σου παρα να στειλεις κανεναν στα Ταρταρα...Συγνωμη που στα λεω ετσι αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια...

Φιλικα παντα!

----------

Damiano (27-05-12)

----------


## hamurabi

> Αφου εισαι ασχετος γιατι καθεσαι και ασχολησε.Το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να βρεις εναν ΣΩΣΤΟ ηλεκτρολογο να σου περασει το καλωδιο χωρις να φαινεται και να ειναι πανω απ' ολα ΑΣΦΑΛΕΣ!!!Δεν ειναι δυνατον μεσα απο ενα forum να σου δωσουν οδηγιες για το πως θα το κανεις εφοσον δεν ξερεις τα βασικα..Και πιστεψε με καλυτερα να ακους γκρινια απ την γυναικα σου παρα να στειλεις κανεναν στα Ταρταρα...Συγνωμη που στα λεω ετσι αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια...
> 
> Φιλικα παντα!




Συμφωνω σε αυτο,το απδοεχτηκα και γιαυτο ρωταω πως προχωραμε.

Εφτιαξα ολες τις διπλες πριζες δικτυου και τηλεφωνου σολο μου το σπιτι οντας ασχετος με μονη βοηθεια ενα φορουμ οποτε, τι διαολο δε μπορω να περασω ενα καλωδιο απο μια τρυπα στην αλλη κατω; πιστευω οτι μπορω.

----------


## mixalis1988

Η διαφορα ομως σε μια πριζα δικτυου και σε μια πριζα σουκο ειναι οτι δεν εχουν την ιδια ταση...κατι που σημαινει οτι αν κανεις ενα λαθος σε μια πριζα δικτυου στην χειροτερη περιπτωση δεν θα εχεις internet ενω αν κανεις καποιο λαθος σε εναν ρευματοδοτη σουκο μπορεις να βαλεις φωτια στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων στην χειροτερη περιπτωση θα .......

----------

Damiano (27-05-12)

----------


## gas_liosia

Φίλε μου συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα σου έχουν πει και προτείνει οι παραπάνω συμφορουμίτες, αλλά το μόνο που θέλω να τονίσω και εγώ είναι η ασφάλεια. Βλέπεις και από μόνος σου οτι από την πρώτη απάντηση που σου δόθηκε ο κίνδυνος ήταν εμφανής, ενώ για να σου γίνει κατανοητός έφτασε το post #37... Κάτι που δείχνει ότι σίγουρα είσαι τυχερός που άνοιξες το θέμα γιατί σίγουρα αργά ή γρήγορα κάποιος άτυχος θα την πατούσε... Πιστεύω οτι κατάλαβες το πρόβλημα, αλλά αν έχεις την παραμικρή αμφιβολία για οτιδήποτε πλέον θα σου πρότεινα να μην συνεχίσεις μόνος σου. Και μια συμβουλή όταν ασχολείσαι με επικίνδυνα σπορ, όσο καλά και να γνωρίζεις το άθλημα και είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό που κάνεις, σκέψου τα πιθανόν χειρότερα σενάρια που θα μπορούσαν να συμβούν (συνήθως από τρίτους ή καιρικές συνθήκες κλπ).
Μην το πάρεις σαν παρατήρηση αλλά σαν φιλική συμβουλή.

----------


## antonisc

[QUOTE=hamurabi;525787]ΦΙλε Phat σε ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα υπαρχει καποια πιο "ομορφη" λυση; προκειται για σαλονι και η γυναικα δε θα επιτρεψει εκει (γκρρρρ) πατεντες και τετοια.

Φίλε  Πάνο   καλύτερα ασφαλής  πατέντα  παρά  η γυναίκα   σου  χωρίς  άντρα  άσε  που   θα χαροπαλεύει    οποίος   το  άγγιξη

----------


## hamurabi

Nαι παιδια,εληξε το θεμα θα μιλησω με ηλεκτρολογο.

----------

Damiano (27-05-12)

----------


## Nightkeeper

> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=23752[/URL]



OTI NANE !!! LOL !!

----------


## jami

Μια επίσης ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση έχει γίνει και εδώ!Επίσης διαφωτιστική!!!

----------


## hamurabi

Το ξερω,εγω την εχω γραψει.

Παιδια αμα αφησω και τις δυο κοκκινες πριζες σουκο. Αν κολησω με κολα που δε ξεκολαει με τιποτα ενα καλωδιο πουθαναι αρσενικο και απτις δυο πλευρες  στην κατω πριζα ωστε τα δοντακια του να μην τακουμπησει ποτε κανεις,θαμαι οκ?
και η αλλη πλευρα τοου καλωδιου θα μπενει κανονικα στο UPS.
Απλα η επικινδυνη πλευρα θαναι κολημενη με κολα μονιμα στη πριζα οποτε δε θα μπορει ποτε κανεις να χει κινδυνο.

δε θαναι οκ ετσι;

----------


## lepouras

αν είναι να κάνεις αυτό καλύτερα βάλε ένα εύκαμπτο και σύνδεσε το πάνω στις ίδιες επαφές στην κάτω πρίζα ,άνοιξε μια τρυπούλα μικρή κάτω από την πρίζα πέρνα το και βάλε φις. έτσι θα έχεις και μια πρίζα χαμηλά να βάλεις και κάνα DVD. πάλι μόνιμα θα κρέμεται όπως και με τον δικό σου τρόπο και δεν θα κινδυνεύει να παλέψει κανένας να τραβήξει την πρίζα και να την ξηλώσει από τον τοίχο γιατί θα θέλει να βάλει κάτι άλλο εκεί(νομίζοντας ότι είναι απλή πρίζα).

----------

jami (28-05-12)

----------


## jami

Αυτό που λέει ο Γιάννης είναι καλή ιδέα.

----------


## hamurabi

Α ωραια ιδεα. οποτε να το πω λιγο για να μου πειτε αν το καταλαβα καλα.

Περνω ενα ευκαμπτο καλωδιο ρευματος. το ενωνω με τα καλωδιακια που ειναι μεσα απτη πριζα. σκαβω μια τρυπουλα κατω απτη πριζα και το περναω απο εκει το καλωδιο οπου στην αλλη πλευρα του θα εχει αρσενικο φις.
Τοποθετω την πριζα η οποια ειναι αχρηστη στην ουσια.
Και τελικα εχω ενα καλωδιο που βγαινει κατω απτη πριζα με αρσενικο φις και ετσι απο το UPS μου χρειαζομαι να βγαινει ενα καλωδιο θυληκο για να τα ενωσω οποτε δεν διατρεχω κανενα κινδυνο ηλεκτροπληξιας.
σωστος;

----------


## katmadas

Ετσι ακριβως...........

----------


## mixalis1988

> Το ξερω,εγω την εχω γραψει.
> 
> Παιδια αμα αφησω και τις δυο κοκκινες πριζες σουκο. Αν κολησω με κολα που δε ξεκολαει με τιποτα ενα καλωδιο πουθαναι αρσενικο και απτις δυο πλευρες  στην κατω πριζα ωστε τα δοντακια του να μην τακουμπησει ποτε κανεις,θαμαι οκ?
> και η αλλη πλευρα τοου καλωδιου θα μπενει κανονικα στο UPS.
> Απλα η επικινδυνη πλευρα θαναι κολημενη με κολα μονιμα στη πριζα οποτε δε θα μπορει ποτε κανεις να χει κινδυνο.
> 
> δε θαναι οκ ετσι;



Σε οσα forum και να ρωτησεις την ιδια απαντηση θα παρεις.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΩΣ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟ ΦΙΣ ΤΑΣΗ 230 V.Βρες αλλη λυση!!

----------


## gas_liosia

> Α ωραια ιδεα. οποτε να το πω λιγο για να μου πειτε αν το καταλαβα καλα.
> 
> Περνω ενα ευκαμπτο καλωδιο ρευματος. το ενωνω με τα καλωδιακια που ειναι μεσα απτη πριζα. σκαβω μια τρυπουλα κατω απτη πριζα και το περναω απο εκει το καλωδιο οπου στην αλλη πλευρα του θα εχει αρσενικο φις.
> Τοποθετω την πριζα η οποια ειναι αχρηστη στην ουσια.
> Και τελικα εχω ενα καλωδιο που βγαινει κατω απτη πριζα με αρσενικο φις και ετσι απο το UPS μου χρειαζομαι να βγαινει ενα καλωδιο θυληκο για να τα ενωσω οποτε δεν διατρεχω κανενα κινδυνο ηλεκτροπληξιας.
> σωστος;



Επειδή όπως λένε "Μια εικόνα = 1.000 λέξεις", σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσεις να το κάνεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο δες την εικόνα.
UPS external supply.png
Η κάτω πρίζα δεν θα είναι άχρηστη, απλά εφεδρική. Στην ουσία θα συνδέσεις την πάνω πρίζα με την κάτω μεταξύ τους, απλά στην κάτω θα βάλεις παράλληλα και το εξωτερικό καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας απο το UPS. Καλώδιο 3 x 1,5 mm2 εύκαμπτο.

----------

lepouras (28-05-12)

----------


## Notios38

Συγνωμη ..αν δεν κανω λαθος στο #22 που λεω αν ειναι δυνατον να τροφοδοτησει την κατω μπριζα..απο πισω..μα στη γυναικα του δεν αρεσει..οποτε  μπερδεψαμε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια με το σχημα Κωσταντινε  μπας και βρει λυση ..ο φιλος μας

----------

gas_liosia (28-05-12)

----------


## gas_liosia

Το καλύτερο βέβαια θα ήταν αυτό που πρότεινε ο Παναγιώτης *εδώ* αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρει IEC πρίζα. Εκτός αν "έφτιαχνε" μια δικιά του (μετατροπή με φις για σασί...) που χρειάζεται χρόνο, δεξιοτεχνία και μεράκι. Μια παντρειά ας πούμε της πρώτης πρότασης του Παναγιώτη

LEG_730140.jpg
με ένα φις αυτού του τύπου:
IECMALESOCKFUSE.jpg
dremel κλπ. κλπ... αλλά με στήριξη του φις στο εσωτερικό με κάποιο τρόπο και όχι στο καπάκι.
Για τους DIYάδες!

----------


## Phatt

Εφ'οσον ο φιλος δεν γνωριζει και μαλιστα δηλωσε οτι θα παρει ηλεκτρολογο, ειναι κριμα να συνεχιζει να τυραννιεται και αυτος και ισως να κανει μια δουλεια-ημιμετρο στο τελος που μπορει να κρυβει κινδυνους.

Εγω προτεινα και νουμερο ενα μαστορακι...

----------


## gas_liosia

Εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Και εγώ το ίδιο του πρότεινα, αλλά στο #51 λέει το το θέμα έκλεισε




> Nαι παιδια,εληξε το θεμα θα μιλησω με ηλεκτρολογο.



 και όντως θα το αναλάβει ηλεκτρολόγος, αλλά στο #54 τον ξεμυαλίσανε πάλι




> Το ξερω,εγω την εχω γραψει.
> 
> Παιδια αμα αφησω και τις δυο κοκκινες πριζες σουκο. Αν κολησω με κολα που δε ξεκολαει με τιποτα ενα καλωδιο πουθαναι αρσενικο και απτις δυο πλευρες στην κατω πριζα ωστε τα δοντακια του να μην τακουμπησει ποτε κανεις,θαμαι οκ?
> και η αλλη πλευρα τοου καλωδιου θα μπενει κανονικα στο UPS.
> Απλα η επικινδυνη πλευρα θαναι κολημενη με κολα μονιμα στη πριζα οποτε δε θα μπορει ποτε κανεις να χει κινδυνο.
> 
> δε θαναι οκ ετσι;



και στο #57 τον κόβω αποφασισμένο πάλι...




> Α ωραια ιδεα. οποτε να το πω λιγο για να μου πειτε αν το καταλαβα καλα.
> 
> Περνω ενα ευκαμπτο καλωδιο ρευματος. το ενωνω με τα καλωδιακια που ειναι μεσα απτη πριζα. σκαβω μια τρυπουλα κατω απτη πριζα και το περναω απο εκει το καλωδιο οπου στην αλλη πλευρα του θα εχει αρσενικο φις.
> Τοποθετω την πριζα η οποια ειναι αχρηστη στην ουσια.
> Και τελικα εχω ενα καλωδιο που βγαινει κατω απτη πριζα με αρσενικο φις και ετσι απο το UPS μου χρειαζομαι να βγαινει ενα καλωδιο θυληκο για να τα ενωσω οποτε δεν διατρεχω κανενα κινδυνο ηλεκτροπληξιας.
> σωστος;

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Συγνωμη ..αν δεν κανω λαθος στο #22 που λεω αν ειναι δυνατον να τροφοδοτησει την κατω μπριζα..απο πισω..μα στη γυναικα του δεν αρεσει..οποτε  μπερδεψαμε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια με το σχημα Κωσταντινε  μπας και βρει λυση ..ο φιλος μας



Ρε παιδια ειπατε τοσες σωστες λυσεις για το θεμα ετοιμες στο πιατο που λεμε και η απαντηση ηταν  ''στη γυναικα δεν αρεσει''..... και εκανε και ποστ σε αλλο φορουμ ΜΠΑΣ και βρει το ''κατι αλλο'' που θα ''αρεσε'' ας πουμε...................Ελεος δλδ............................
 (Αμα ακου τετοια παρομοια γυναικια ''ΔΕΝ'' παθαινω ΚΑΚΩΣΕΙΣ )...............Συγνωμη..............

----------


## picdev

> Ρε παιδια ειπατε τοσες σωστες λυσεις για το θεμα ετοιμες στο πιατο που λεμε και η απαντηση ηταν  ''στη γυναικα δεν αρεσει''..... και εκανε και ποστ σε αλλο φορουμ ΜΠΑΣ και βρει το ''κατι αλλο'' που θα ''αρεσε'' ας πουμε...................Ελεος δλδ............................
>  (Αμα ακου τετοια παρομοια γυναικια ''ΔΕΝ'' παθαινω ΚΑΚΩΣΕΙΣ )...............Συγνωμη..............



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
για αυτό μου αρέσει το forum , επειδή έχει πολλούς οικογενειάρχες  :Lol:  να βλέπουμε και εμείς οι νέοι το μέλλον μας!!!

----------

jami (29-05-12), 

Phatt (29-05-12)

----------


## hamurabi

> Ρε παιδια ειπατε τοσες σωστες λυσεις για το θεμα ετοιμες στο πιατο που λεμε και η απαντηση ηταν  ''στη γυναικα δεν αρεσει''..... και εκανε και ποστ σε αλλο φορουμ ΜΠΑΣ και βρει το ''κατι αλλο'' που θα ''αρεσε'' ας πουμε...................Ελεος δλδ............................
>  (Αμα ακου τετοια παρομοια γυναικια ''ΔΕΝ'' παθαινω ΚΑΚΩΣΕΙΣ )...............Συγνωμη..............




Ναι φιλε μου ειπανε τοσες σωστες λυσεις τα παιδια και εγω κατεληξα να κανω μια απο αυτες.
Ποι οτο προβλημα σου ακριβως; αυτο πο υπεριεγραψα ειναι μια απτις λυσεις που προτεινε καποιος παραπανω.

Επισης το οτι δεν αρεσε στη γυναικα μου το ειπα πρωτου καταλαβω οτι υπαρχει κινδυνος ηλεκτροπληξιας απο αυτο που ελεγα να κανω.
Εσενα σου φαινεται γελοιο που δεν εχω ιδεα απο ηλεκτρολογικα αλλα πολυ πιθανο να μου φανει και εμενα γελοιο το να μη ξερεις να κανεις τη δικη μου δουλεια.

Επισης το να συζητησω και σε αλλο φορουμ να ακουσω και καποιες αλλες αποψεις δεν νομιζω οτι πειραζει καποιον. εκτος αν εχει καποιο ορο εδω το φορουμ οτι οποιος συζηταει εδω απαγορευεεται να συζητησει το ιδιο θεμα και σε αλλο φορουμ.

Φιλικα παντα.

----------


## hamurabi

> Εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Και εγώ το ίδιο του πρότεινα, αλλά στο #51 λέει το το θέμα έκλεισε
> 
>  και όντως θα το αναλάβει ηλεκτρολόγος, αλλά στο #54 τον ξεμυαλίσανε πάλι
> 
> και στο #57 τον κόβω αποφασισμένο πάλι...




Αδερφε μου, το οτι θα καλεσω ηλεκτρολογο δε σημαινει οτι θα ειμαι ενα ζομπι που θα αφησει το σπιτι του ερμαιο σε εναν ηλεκτρολογο.
Θελω να ξερω τι ακριβως γινεται,τι λυσεις εχουν , ωστε να παρω τις αποφασεις μου,να τις μεταφερω στον ηλεκτρολογο και αυτος να τις υπολοποιησει.
Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ειναι κακο να ξερω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τι μου γινεται εκει πρωτου φωναξω καποιον να μου το φτιαξει.

----------


## hamurabi

> Εφ'οσον ο φιλος δεν γνωριζει και μαλιστα δηλωσε οτι θα παρει ηλεκτρολογο, ειναι κριμα να συνεχιζει να τυραννιεται και αυτος και ισως να κανει μια δουλεια-ημιμετρο στο τελος που μπορει να κρυβει κινδυνους.
> 
> Εγω προτεινα και νουμερο ενα μαστορακι...



Σε ευχαριστω για την προταση σου,εχω μιλησει με το παληκαρι (δε ξερω και ποσο χρονων ειναι) απο εδω και συντομα θα μιλησουμε και τηλεφωνικως για λεπτομεριες.

----------


## gas_liosia

> Αδερφε μου, το οτι θα καλεσω ηλεκτρολογο δε σημαινει οτι θα ειμαι ενα ζομπι που θα αφησει το σπιτι του ερμαιο σε εναν ηλεκτρολογο.
> Θελω να ξερω τι ακριβως γινεται,τι λυσεις εχουν , ωστε να παρω τις αποφασεις μου,να τις μεταφερω στον ηλεκτρολογο και αυτος να τις υπολοποιησει.
> Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ειναι κακο να ξερω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τι μου γινεται εκει πρωτου φωναξω καποιον να μου το φτιαξει.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Φυσικά και δεν είναι κακό. Απλά δεν το ξεκαθάρισες και φάνηκε οτι τελικά θα το φτιάξεις μόνος σου. Γι' αυτό το λόγο συνεχίσαμε να δίνουμε συμβουλές για να αποφευχθούν τυχόν λάθη. Διαφορετικά θα θεωρούσαμε οτι το θέμα έχει κλείσει όπως είχες αναφέρει και εσύ.
Αλλά εφόσον σου προτάθηκε άτομο μέσα από το φόρουμ, νομίζω πως δεν έχεις να φοβηθείς τίποτα.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Ναι φιλε μου ειπανε τοσες σωστες λυσεις τα παιδια και εγω κατεληξα να κανω μια απο αυτες.
> Ποι οτο προβλημα σου ακριβως; αυτο πο υπεριεγραψα ειναι μια απτις λυσεις που προτεινε καποιος παραπανω.
> 
> Επισης το οτι δεν αρεσε στη γυναικα μου το ειπα πρωτου καταλαβω οτι υπαρχει κινδυνος ηλεκτροπληξιας απο αυτο που ελεγα να κανω.
> Εσενα σου φαινεται γελοιο που δεν εχω ιδεα απο ηλεκτρολογικα αλλα πολυ πιθανο να μου φανει και εμενα γελοιο το να μη ξερεις να κανεις τη δικη μου δουλεια.
> 
> Επισης το να συζητησω και σε αλλο φορουμ να ακουσω και καποιες αλλες αποψεις δεν νομιζω οτι πειραζει καποιον. εκτος αν εχει καποιο ορο εδω το φορουμ οτι οποιος συζηταει εδω απαγορευεεται να συζητησει το ιδιο θεμα και σε αλλο φορουμ.
> 
> Φιλικα παντα.





Πρόβλημα προσωπικά εγώ δεν έχω φίλε μου,το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά δικό σου,αν κρίνω από το ποστ, και σωστές λύσεις σου προτάθηκαν αρκετές,δεν νομίζω να έχεις παράπονο,μόνος σου όμως είπες πως λόγω καλαισθησίας θα υποτιμούσες την ασφάλεια σου(!) ….

Ούτε θεώρησα γελοίο το οτι δεν ξέρεις απο ηλεκτρολογικά,μάλλον με παρεξήγησες  κατα μέρος.. Αλήθεια,αν επιτρέπετε με τη ασχολήσε ?

Μετά από όλα αυτά επίσης  αντιλαμβάνομαι και το γιατί έμεινες χωρίς ηλεκτρολόγο σε εποχή που δεν παρατάνε εύκολα της όποιες δουλειές…

Άλλο πράγμα όμως να κάνεις μια δουλειά, και άλλο να γίνεις ‘’δούλος’’ του εκάστοτε πελάτη …… 

Φιλικότατα ……

----------


## jami

Χαίρομαι που ο Χαμουραμπί βρήκε ηλεκτρολόγο και αποφάσισε οτι το να δώσεις και 30-40 Ευρά σε έναν αδειούχο ηλεκτρολόγο είναι  πολύ λίγα,μπροστά στις αλχημέιες που σκεφτόται να κάνει με κίνδυνο να σκοτώσει και κανα αθώο άνθρωπο που θα βρεθεί τυχαία στο σπίτι του.Μπράβο σου Χαμουραμπί!

----------


## hamurabi

ε ναι ρε παιδια,δεν ειμαι τρελος να ρισκαρω τη ζωη του παιδιου ή της γυναικας μου απτη στιγμη που μου ειπατε οτι ειναι επικινδυνο.
Απλα πριν δεν ηξερα το οτι ειναι επικυνδυνο.

----------


## hamurabi

> Μετά από όλα αυτά επίσης  αντιλαμβάνομαι και το γιατί έμεινες χωρίς ηλεκτρολόγο σε εποχή που δεν παρατάνε εύκολα της όποιες δουλειές…



Τον ηλεκτρολογο που ειχα τον ειχα χασει,τελικα με πηρε αλλα τον ακυρωσα γιατι δε μαρεσε που δε μουπε οτι αυτο ηταν επικυνδυνο.
Αλλον ηλεκτρολογο δεν ξερω.
Οποτε να γιατι εμεινα χωρις ηλεκτρολογο.
Μακαρι ναχαμε ολοι καμια 30αρια ηλεκτρολογους και να διαλεγαμε.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> ε ναι ρε παιδια,δεν ειμαι τρελος να ρισκαρω τη ζωη του παιδιου ή της γυναικας μου απτη στιγμη που μου ειπατε οτι ειναι επικινδυνο.
> Απλα πριν δεν ηξερα το οτι ειναι επικυνδυνο.






Όσο ζείς μαθαίνεις …

----------


## hamurabi

Συμφωνω και επαυξανω.

----------


## hamurabi

Παιδια λυθηκε το προβλημα μου. φιλοτιμηθηκε ο πατερας μου (ηλεκτρονικος ειναι) και εφτιαξε αυτοσχεδια πριζα με το βυσμα πουχουν τα UPS το αρσενικο ομως.
Οποτε ολα δουλευουν ρολοι και χωρις κανεναν κινδυνο.
ευχαριστω ολους

----------

gas_liosia (02-06-12)

----------

